# my husband hates my cat.



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

well, not really "hate". he claims he doesn't like kimo, though. he says kimo isn't really a cat. every time he talks to kimo, he starts it with, "hey, cat.... if that's what you really are." yet it seems like every time i turn around, kimo is in his lap. this is what i usually find when i walk by david's computer...












yup, he hates my cat, all right.... :lol: :luv


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybe this time I won't get in trouble for reccomending a divorce.

But then where would Kimo sit?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Love...hate...same, same :lol: . Maybe he doesn't notice that Kimo is there?


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

What's he playing?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Such a cute picture!


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

My husband's new nickname for Freddie-the-new-kid is "Mommy's Little Menace" (I think he came up with this after he tripped over Freddie while Freddie was having Morning Zoomies.

My husband, however, knows who I would pick if I had to choose between the 2 of them (he's a TOTAL cat lover, himself, with his 2 "Daddy's Girls"), so he keeps his mouth mostly shut. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Darkcat said:


> What's he playing?


I am curious too; my husband is a big gamer. He often has kitty "assistance". :lol: 

Adorable photo!!


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

LMAO! Oh yeah, he hates her SO much! LOL! DH always said he hated cats and hates the girls but I've caught him snuggled up with them so many times it's funny, LOL!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hahahaha, love it!!


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah, it's pretty funny. sol is _his_ cat, yet it !like most evenings are spent with sol in my lap and kimo in david's! guess the cats chose who belongs to _them_!

and right now, he's playing ddo. it changes every couple of months- ddo, wow, eve, whateverotherrandomgame.....


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

aww great pic!


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

My fiance has taken a dislike to one of my boys, Jake. Jake is very much a mummys boy and my boyfriend talks in a really poncy voice, as if it were Jake talking. I try to encourage him to stroke Jake but he just pats him on the head. If one of the cats goes to the loo elsewhere, Jake gets blamed. It's annoying cos my little man (Jake) is soooooo cute.


----------



## AlanaHudson (May 13, 2010)

About the whole "doesn't think he's a cat" thing...

my friend has a few cats and one of them he calls Fred the dog, even though the cat's name is Scooter. He always says "Fred is a good dog" to this fluffy Somalian cat!! Maybe your hubby is doing the same thing?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Cats, for the most part, enjoy a sick sense of humor. I know this. :twisted:


----------

